# Hardship Concerning Dues



## Bro. John (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't know how to start a new thread so I commented here. I am having a hard time coming up with money to pay my dues. The lodge raised dues from 55 to like 145. I get paid only once a month and after I pay my bills don't have enough to pay dues and survive the rest of the month. If any brother could help I would appreciate it. I could also send who ever helps out one of my CDs if you like country music.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## bupton52 (Mar 21, 2013)

Bro. John said:


> I don't know how to start a new thread so I commented here. I am having a hard time coming up with money to pay my dues. The lodge raised dues from 55 to like 145. I get paid only once a month and after I pay my bills don't have enough to pay dues and survive the rest of the month. If any brother could help I would appreciate it. I could also send who ever helps out one of my CDs if you like country music.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Premium App



Not to be insensitive to your situation, but wouldn't your lodge be the first place that you'd ask for assistance? Perhaps they'd be able to help you out until you get on your feet. By the way, I relocated your post for you.


----------



## Bro. John (Mar 21, 2013)

To be honest I'm kind of imbarresed.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## crono782 (Mar 21, 2013)

Indeed, this is something you should bring up to your lodge. Secretary would be a good place to start. I imagine they are not wholly unsympathetic to the additional strain raised dues cause.


----------



## JJones (Mar 21, 2013)

I agree that your secretary should be the first place to go.

Are you willing to pay a little bit when you can over the course of the year?  Most secretaries should be willing to work with their members.

Don't be embarrassed.  We're all brothers and these aren't the easiest of times for everyone.


----------



## Teergear67 (Mar 21, 2013)

If you only get paid monthly, & dues are once a year, put $10-$15 per month away. Our dues are $110 per year.


William R Teer Sr


----------



## Bro. John (Mar 21, 2013)

That's good advice but doesn't help now since I am behind from last year so if I save for this year and pay I'm still a year behind


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## JJones (Mar 21, 2013)

Respectfully brother, you can't know it doesn't help unless you speak with your secretary first.

Even if you're already a year behind there's still no reason they can't work out some sort of payment plan with you if you if you request it.  If you explain you're having hardships then they might even be willing to let you simply pay your per capita, you never know unless you ask though.


----------



## psquall (Apr 20, 2013)

Remember your EA degree.  We have all been divested. In such we have been humbled. Ask your local brothers. Be humbled and if they cannot help you I will.  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Plustax (Apr 20, 2013)

Sadly this is what I mentioned on another posting. Times are hard, dues are rising & older persons are on a fixed income. Some may have to choose between food, medicine or dues. Others here don't agree & say that senior persons should have more since homes & cars should be paid... I personally don't agree with that statement, but that's just my opinion. So to the brother needing help I too suggest that you ask your local lodge.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 21, 2013)

Plustax said:


> Sadly this is what I mentioned on another posting. Times are hard, dues are rising & older persons are on a fixed income. Some may have to choose between food, medicine or dues. Others here don't agree & say that senior persons should have more since homes & cars should be paid... I personally don't agree with that statement, but that's just my opinion. So to the brother needing help I too suggest that you ask your local lodge.


It would be nice to scale dues as a brother aged. In this manner the brethren on fixed incomes could still participate.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 21, 2013)

Michael Neumann said:


> It would be nice to scale dues as a brother aged. In this manner the brethren on fixed incomes could still participate.



You can suggest that as a by-laws change for your own lodge.  There's a process to do so that doesn't involve GL except to review the change I suspect.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 21, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> You can suggest that as a by-laws change for your own lodge.  There's a process to do so that doesn't involve GL except to review the change I suspect.


Just did


----------



## rpbrown (Apr 22, 2013)

Every year at dues time, we set a committee to review past due dues. If a member is past due and has been fairly regular in lodge, one of the committee will contact them. If it is indeed a hardship case, we provide a list to the secretary and have a vote "to pay the dues for brothers as recommended by the committee". No one but the 3 people on the committee, the WM and the secretary know who they are.

Now, if they have not been active in the lodge, when contacted, if their inactivity is due to a dues hardship (we actually had one member that stopped coming because he couldn't afford to pay dues) or illness, the above applies. But if they just don't relly have a reason, then it does not apply and they are suspended.

Our fraternity is based on helping one another as brothers so our lodge tries to due that when needed. This day and age, we do not need to be loosing members.


----------



## OES513 (Apr 22, 2013)

We do the same thing Rpbrown

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mokaya (May 31, 2013)

Help me with money to pay bills

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mokaya (May 31, 2013)

A was terminated from job as elecrician pliz help me with a job and money to pay ma bills pliz contact me on +254722775717

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time (May 31, 2013)

Mokaya said:


> A was terminated from job as elecrician pliz help me with a job and money to pay ma bills pliz contact me on +254722775717
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile





Mokaya said:


> Help me with money to pay bills
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



God helps those that help themselves.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 2, 2013)

Michael Neumann said:


> Just did



I take it a vote to change a lodge's by-laws takes about two months?  Depending on when your lodge has its stated meeting the vote could come any time from a week ago to a month from now.  Bumping thread to keep it current.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 5, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> I take it a vote to change a lodge's by-laws takes about two months?  Depending on when your lodge has its stated meeting the vote could come any time from a week ago to a month from now.  Bumping thread to keep it current.



From what I remember, such a proposal would have to be presented to the bylaws committee and if approved, voted on by the Lodge. It would then have to be submitted to Grand Lodge. I'm rusty, but I think that's how the process works in TX.


----------

